
SCREW IT, LET'S DO IT - Sir Richard Branson - sandeshkumard
http://sandeshkumar.com/2011/02/05/screw-it-lets-do-it-sir-richard-branson/
======
ColinWright
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2476789>

What's more, it seems that it's your site, and you submitted it both times.

